# 11/19/2007



## Jbowe (Mar 22, 2006)

Tought you guys might like to see one of my contracts that I plow. This is in the woods and is 3/4 of a mile long. I really enjoy this one though because there are always moose watching you. The ones I saw today took off before I could get the camera ready.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

very nice. glad to see someone getting snow. i hope ours comes soon. we took a family trip to Alaska years ago and were promised to see all this wildlife...i think we saw 1 bear over a 2 week period


----------



## Jbowe (Mar 22, 2006)

*More*

Hers the remainder of the pics I took while out there today plowing


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Looking good, I have the same mini lightbar.


----------

